# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  People can recover from mental illness

## Cat Women

Research carried out at the National Empowerment Center has shown that  people can fully recover from even the most severe forms of mental  illness. In-depth interviews of people diagnosed with schizophrenia have  shown that these people are capable of regaining significant roles in  society and of running their own lives. Though they have recovered from  their mental illness they, as everyone, continue to heal emotionally. In  most cases they no longer need medication and use holistic health and  peer support to continue their healing. Our findings are consistent with  long term studies carried out in this country by Dr. Courtenay Harding  and colleagues, and in Europe by Dr. Manfred Bleuler and Dr. Luc Ciompi.  These workers have shown that over a 20-30 year period a majority of  people recover from even the most severe forms of mental illness. In  addition, cross cultural and historical studies indicate that chronic  mental illness is recent phenomenon of Westernized countries. Recent  studies by the World Health Organization show that the rate of recovery  from severe mental illness is much better in third world countries than  in Western industrialized countries. Historical evidence points out that  the rates of recovery were much higher during the 1830-40Â¹s in this  country when there was a much more optimistic view of recovery.


http://www.power2u.org/articles/reco...eople_can.html

----------


## L

Recovery in mental health does not always mean that one is cured. To me I see that ANYONE can be on the road to recovery. Recovery means to be living life to the fullest, that the individual can be an active part of society that they have the right to do. This does not mean that symptoms of having a mental health difficulty are fully done but the person has gained ways of how to deal with them, they have support, they have a plan for when things go wrong. People who are in recovery of mental illness are drivers in their own care, their own life and future.  

Western industrialized countries have medicalised mental health far too much, created far to much stigma and don't talk to each other enough.

----------


## Misssy

Well, this is a thought provoking topic. Though back in the day lobotomy was considered a viable cure. I think I just decided I didn't want to play the "I'm depressed" game anymore....I quit the anti-depressants I wanted to live just the way I am without meds. I am anxious though I kind of see it as my personality instead of a "mental illness"...IDK

----------

